# cada tanto



## mont blanc

¡Hola a todos!
  Se puede decir _cada tanto_ o es una expresión peruana del autor, palabras encontrado en la frase siguiente:
_Nos enviaba postales o una cartita cada tanto_



Muchas gracias


----------



## Pinairun

A cada tanto: regulièrement, très souvent

Salut


----------



## mont blanc

A+ et Merci


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola, 


Para mi significa a veces, de vez en cuando, de tiempo en tiempo...

Mira aquí: 

http://www.dictionarist.com/definicion/cada+tanto



Nos vemos


----------



## Diomedes

Antes que nada, "cada tanto" no quiere decir "TRÈS souvent", sino en todo caso simplemente "souvent".
Por otra parte, me acabo de enterar de que en España no se usa, cosa que desduzco del hecho de que la locución no figura en el DRAE. Pero que en América se usa generalizadamente me parece seguro, ya que yo soy uruguayo y la expresión es de los marcadores temporales más usuales.
Ahora bien, ¿cómo traducirla exacamente en francés? No sé, "souvent" no creo que exprese lo mismo. Creo que sería precisamente "*de temps en temps*", como dice el link de Dingo. En inglés vendría a ser "every now and then", si sirve de orientación.
Saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La palabra *tanto*, como "_cantidad, número o porción de algo indeterminado o indefinido_" (DRAE), no es una unidad precisa de algo. Por lo tanto, como término *impreciso*, solo puede indicar mayor o menor frecuencia de algo, dependiendo del contexto en el que se usa.

Ejemplos:

_- ¿Te visita a menudo?
_
Primera respuesta posible: 

_- Pues sí, viene a verme cada tanto.
_
En este ejemplo, podríamos haber traducido por *régulièrement *o, incluso, por *souvent *(ver *Pinairun*), lo cual no es óbice para que también se pueda traducir por *de temps en temps*.

​Segunda respuesta posible:

_- Pues no, solo viene cada tanto.
_
Aquí, sin embargo, se puede traducir por *de temps à autre*, es decir, *pas trop souvent* o *rarement*. 


Por lo tanto, podríamos afirmar que el sentido de la expresión *cada tanto* es *subjetivo*.


Expresiones afines: 
*
- de tanto en tanto
**- de cuando en cuando** 
- de vez en cuando*





Diomedes said:


> Por otra parte, me acabo de enterar de que en España no se usa, cosa que desduzco del hecho de que la locución no figura en el DRAE.


Bueno, esta afirmación es muy relativa (y hasta arriesgada). 
Por un lado, debemos recordar que todo lo que se dice no está recogido en el DRAE (aunque se crea que debiera serlo). Por otro lado, no sé quién dice que en España no se usa esa expresión pero yo, sin embargo, sí que afirmo haberla usado y oído muy frecuentemente.


----------



## Diomedes

Bueno, que el DRAE es un pésimo diccionario no es una novedad, pero como incluye otras expresiones muy poco usadas o totalmente en desuso, calculé que en España no se usase. ¿Entonces sí se usa? 
En cuanto a la traducción, sigo creyendo que incluir el "très" antes del "souvent" no es una buena idea, y sería muy raro que fuese una traducción correcta, hasta donde puedo imaginar. Justamente "très souvent" enfatiza particularmente en la frecuencia, cosa que "cada tanto" no hace en ningún caso.


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
en mi opinión "cada tanto" resulta una expresión bastante imprecisa en cuanto a _frecuencia_, pues no se especifica a "cuanto tiempo" corresponde ese "tanto". Dicho de otro modo, "cada tanto" es para mi equivalente a "cada cierto tiempo", y ese "cierto tiempo" sólo se puede deducir del contexto. Personalmente, lo utilizo (¡sí, existe en España!) en el sentido de una frecuencia relativamente baja (de temps en temps), pero no creo que se pueda excluir su uso en algún contexto con el sentido de "con cierta regularidad". "Con frecuencia" ya me parece más forzado, pero es sólo una opinión.


----------



## Diomedes

"Con cierta regularidad" podría ser, pero hay que aclarar que esa regularidad no puede ser precisa, porque "cada tanto" indica justamente eso, la repetición de algo SIN frecuencia fija.
Yo no entiendo cómo hace el DRAE para omitir expresiones como ésa. Si uno quiere saber si una expresión se usa en España, ¿cómo hace?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Diomedes said:


> Bueno, que el DRAE es un pésimo diccionario no es una novedad


Hombre, en materia de estructura y contenidos de su diccionario, hay quien exige mucho más a la RAE (desde luego, yo, usuario ignaro, no estoy capacitado para ello), pero de ahí a decir que es un "pésimo diccionario"...




Diomedes said:


> ¿Entonces sí se usa?


Pues sí, y, por lo visto, no soy el único.


----------



## Diomedes

Yo nunca dije que fueras el único... Yo deduje lo que deduje nada más y nada menos del hecho de que la expresión está ausente en el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española. No me parece poco motivo. Y sí, me parece pésimo, pésimo, pésimo, pésimo, pésimo...


----------



## Paquita

Con mucha precaución como "no-nativa" me aventuraré a indicar el punto 10 del DRAE:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=tanto




> *10.     * m. pl.   Número que se ignora o no se quiere expresar, ya se emplee solo, ya  para denotar lo que una cantidad excede a número redondo expreso. _A tantos de julio._ _Mil y tantos._



cada tanto significa en mi modesta opinión lo mismo que cada semana, cada mes, cada año, pero con un una frecuencia "que se ignora o no se quiere expresar".

Con cada tiene que quedar en singular, por supuesto.

Corríjanme si me equivoco.


----------



## Diomedes

Bueno, "cada" no implica el uso de un singular, es el sentido lo que lo impone. En este caso sí, "cada tanto" no tendría una forma plural.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Con mucha precaución como "no-nativa" me aventuraré a indicar el punto 10 del DRAE:
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=tanto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10. *m. pl. Número que se ignora o no se quiere expresar, ya se emplee solo, ya para denotar lo que una cantidad excede a número redondo expreso. _A tantos de julio._ _Mil y tantos._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cada tanto significa en mi modesta opinión lo mismo que cada semana, cada mes, cada año, pero con un una frecuencia "que se ignora o no se quiere expresar".
> 
> Con cada tiene que quedar en singular, por supuesto.
> 
> Corríjanme si me equivoco.
Click to expand...

No sé si te he entendido bien pero, precisamente, la entrada 10 del DRAE no corresponde a la acepción que nos acupa ya que en ella describe precisamente la acepción usada en plural (tantos) en substitución, como bien dice, de un "número que se ignora o no se quiere expresar".


----------



## Paquita

No me has entendido porque me he explicado pésimamente...Disculpa.

Lo formulo de otro modo:
cada diez  días = tous les dix jours
cada tantos días = tous les "un nombre incertain de" jours =  ¿cada tanto ????????????????

¿Se justifica o es descabellado?

Perdona si insisto y parezco tozuda, lo que pasa es que odio no entender...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Lo formulo de otro modo:
> cada diez  días = tous les dix jours
> cada tantos días = tous les "un nombre incertain de" jours =  ¿cada tanto ????????????????
> 
> ¿Se justifica o es descabellado?


Creo que ya te entiendo y, sí, se justifica. 

Como cuando decimos *cada tanto* no nos referimos a una frecuencia regular, en una misma frase puede ser que el evento se produzca en diferentes plazos. Así, cuando alguien dice "me visita cada tanto" se refiere a que recibe esa visita en plazos irregulares. Como digo más arriba, se sabrá si el locutor considera esos plazos cortos o largos dependiendo del entorno en el que use la expresión.
Si no te entendí, me hago el haraquiri...


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> Si no te entendí, me hago el haraquiri...



Me has entendido perfectamente. Por favor no recurras a soluciones tan radicales, piensa en nosotros, te necesitamos.

Tu respuesta me gusta porque veo que no lo intuí mal (mi ego te agradece) y sobre todo, prueba que el DRAE  es mejor de lo que parece, basta con interpretarlo .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Me has entendido perfectamente. Por favor no recurras a soluciones tan radicales, piensa en nosotros, te necesitamos.
> 
> 
> 
> Publicado por *Víctor Pérez*
> Si no te entendí, me hago el haraquiri...
Click to expand...

Bueno, intento apostar sobre seguro... (aaah, rat qui rit sourit à la vie).


----------



## donaximena

Víctor Pérez said:


> Bueno, intento apostar sobre seguro... (aaah, rat qui rit sourit à la vie).



Pour moi la traduction serait "de temps en temps".


----------



## PATOUF

Pour moi aussi.

PATOUF


----------

